# Gluvit



## sams (Jul 28, 2011)

I have done a bit of searching, but, can't find any projects where people have applied gluvit to the outside of a hull. I have a couple of gallons that I would like to use on my 16' starcraft seafarer project. Next I will reconfigure the inside and do some seat removal, however, this year I want to toss her in and go. Because this boat is leaky I want to seal it up with something and the seats make sealing the inside difficult. 

Can I gluvit the outside?

I will post up some pics once I get a moment.

Sam


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 28, 2011)

My understanding is that product is for inside use only. Probably why you cant find much about it. Check out steel flex for outside use. Ultimately, either product is just a band aid if you dont fix the leaky rivets or whatever the source of the leaks are.

BTY, welcome to TinBoats!


----------



## sams (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. I got the Gluvit for a really good price so that the way I am going. I may try it on the outside even if it hasn't been done before. Epoxies are waterproof so water intrusion should not be an issue and I can't see why one epoxy would stay on the outside of the hull and one wouldn't.

sam


----------



## Brine (Jul 29, 2011)

I've seen a few river boats apply it on the outside on another site.


----------



## Mojo^ (Jul 29, 2011)

A couple of gallons? Wow, that stuff doesn't come cheap but it does seem to work quite well. Gluvit has no UV protection in it and will begin to breakdown in sunlight so if you are going to use it on the outside you need to be ready to paint or prime over it fairly soon after it cures and/or keep it out of direct sunlight. It sets-up faster than you might think so you might want to consider mixing small batches.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 29, 2011)

por 15 is the same no uv protection, it breaks down rather quickly, but its more a paint, high solids but still paint, is gluvit an epoxy? never seen or heard of it, except on here


----------



## wis bang (Jul 30, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> por 15 is the same no uv protection, it breaks down rather quickly, but its more a paint, high solids but still paint, is gluvit an epoxy? never seen or heard of it, except on here



POR-15 is an Isocyanate compound. UV makes it look funny but it still is bonded to the metal. Their claim is it bonds so moisture cannot reach the metal. The appearance may break down but the protection does not. They sell top coatings that provide UV protection and you can also paint over it. It worked for me.


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 1, 2011)

wis bang said:


> BOB350RX said:
> 
> 
> > por 15 is the same no uv protection, it breaks down rather quickly, but its more a paint, high solids but still paint, is gluvit an epoxy? never seen or heard of it, except on here
> ...



THANKS BUT I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE GLUVIT  , I HAVE USED POR 15 IN THE PAST BUT I SWITCHED TO RUST BULLET, I LIKE IT ALOT MORE, SAME PRINCIPLE BUT HAS A UV INHIBITOR


----------



## crkdltr (Aug 1, 2011)

Gluvit is an epoxy resin. I used it to seal the rivets on the bottom, the welded repairs and the seams of the transom. I was panting the boat so it got a couple of coats of paint to protect it from UV. I used it as more of an insurance than a fix.


----------



## sams (Aug 1, 2011)

The more I read the more it looks like rebucking the rivets is teh firstthing to do. YesterdayI filled the boat with water and started water and started to mark the dripping rivets. Now I need to order the rivet sets for the air hammer.


sam


----------



## acabtp (Aug 1, 2011)

sams said:


> The more I read the more it looks like rebucking the rivets is teh firstthing to do. YesterdayI filled the boat with water and started water and started to mark the dripping rivets. Now I need to order the rivet sets for the air hammer.


It only takes a couple taps with a manual hammer to re-buck the aluminum rivets in a boat. You won't need the air hammer unless you are installing a lot of new rivets, like on the production line.


----------

